# madone and domane



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone here have both? If so what difference do you notice on your ride? Is the madone really any faster feeling to you?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

obed said:


> Anyone here have both? If so what difference do you notice on your ride? Is the madone really any faster feeling to you?


I had both. I hade the Madone 5.2 first. It seemed like a natural transition from my CAAD10. It was a great bike. 
Last year on RAGBRAI I rode a Domane for two days. I was sold. Bought the same one right there on the spot. I rode the Domane the rest of the year I sold the Madone over the winter. 

The Madone felt faster until you look at the numbers. It wasn't. 
Over a 40 mile ride. They are both about the same. I rode 125 yesterday on my Domane. I was faster in the last 50 miles than I would have been on the MAdone. The 
Domane feels about the same at the beginning of a ride as the Madone. At the end. The Domane takes the cake. You will get off the bike feeling fresh and hungry for more miles. 

YMMV.


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

what he said. love the domane!


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I test rode both and ended up on the madone - I think it's faster


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

gabedad said:


> I test rode both and ended up on the madone - I think it's faster


Think?
That dosent mean much. Data? Got any?


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Garmin connect is down right now but you can look up gabedad and look at some of my rides from last year to this year. My normal rides are quicker on my Madone vs my synapse aluminum

Madone vs Domane - no data but It just felt slower


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

gabedad said:


> Garmin connect is down right now but you can look up gabedad and look at some of my rides from last year to this year. My normal rides are quicker on my Madone vs my synapse aluminum
> 
> Madone vs Domane - no data but It just felt slower


yup, after talking to a few owners of Domane's locally. It seems to be the norm. Initially loved the Domane feeling, but i'm not happy with the Mute ride. My Domane is up for sale. Waiting on the Emonda, as I'm going to test that out when my LBS gets it.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> Think?
> That dosent mean much. Data? Got any?


It's perception. It always will be. I prefer the Domane to the Madone because I'm more comfortable on that bike come mile 75. But the guy riding next to me hates the acceleration of the Domane and I can beat him from a dead stop every time.

It's all anecdotal.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I would make the choice based on rider position on the bike.
If you need a pile of spacers to make a Madone work, a Domane will be better.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

bootsie_cat said:


> I would make the choice based on rider position on the bike.
> If you need a pile of spacers to make a Madone work, a Domane will be better.


Rider position if one prefers more upright the Domane would certainly be better but that is not the only reason to choose one over the other.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

Srode said:


> Rider position if one prefers more upright the Domane would certainly be better but that is not the only reason to choose one over the other.


Remember that there are two "fits" on most Madones - the H1 and the H2. There seems to be a little more difference between an H1 and an H2 Madone than there is between an H2 Madone and a Domane.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a 3.1 Madone and 6-series Domane. I will echo what others have said about the bikes being similar in speed. I thought, before I test rode a Domane, that the Madone would be faster. But from my experience and my Cyclemeter data, the Domane is every bit as fast as my Madone. 

One thing that I've been curious about is what impact comfort would have on speed at the end of a long ride. Would the Domane's ride qualities potentially translate to more speed at the end of a ride for some riders? Would not being bumped or vibrated as much by the road leave one feeling better and more able to accelerate after, say, 50, 60 or 70 miles?

On a related point about "feel", I will say that I think the Madone seems to be a bit faster in handling. But that's to be expected with the difference in wheelbase and front fork design between the two models. However, I wouldn't characterize the Domane as sluggish.


----------

